# [French NR] Alexandre Carlier 1.06 2x2x2 single & [Former French NR] 2.47 avg



## Lapinsavant (Dec 26, 2013)

haha get lucky


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice average and single!


----------



## Kevin Montano (Dec 30, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

